# Another WWI Vet died



## Doughboy (Jul 25, 2009)

Britain's last WWI soldier dies at 111 - Europe- msnbc.com


----------



## Doughboy (Jul 25, 2009)

R.I.P Harry Patch.


----------



## trackend (Jul 25, 2009)

I believe Christian that Harry was the very last WW1 vet from any nation there are no more left that saw action in the great war so with Harrys passing the only acounts are those that have been recorded, his death is very significant 
hence it being the lead news story on the BBC 
so long Harry and all the WW1 vets that went before you


----------



## imalko (Jul 25, 2009)

The last warrior of the Great War... R.I.P.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 25, 2009)

R.I.P. sir.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Jul 25, 2009)

trackend said:


> I believe Christian that Harry was the very last WW1 vet from any nation there are no more left that saw action in the great war so with Harrys passing the only acounts are those that have been recorded, his death is very significant
> hence it being the lead news story on the BBC
> so long Harry and all the WW1 vets that went before you


I didn't know he was the last one....R.I.P


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hard to believe that he *WAS* the last to have participated in those horrible battles.

RIP!


----------



## v2 (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## Wildcat (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2009)

Rest in peace, you've earned it!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 25, 2009)

He is not the last WW1 Vet from any nation, just from the British Army.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 25, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> He is not the last WW1 Vet from any nation, just from the British Army.



I dont think any of the other surviving vets actually saw combat in the trenches. The last US veteran still around was an ambulance driver but I dont think he actually was up front getting shot at and living n the mud.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Jul 25, 2009)

May you rest in peace, Mr. Patch. We will miss you.  I actually had a few tears when I read about it on yahoo.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 25, 2009)

It's very sad to know that these men are almost all gone.
List of surviving veterans of World War I - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

R.I.P. Mr. Patch.





You've earned it for sure.


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Jul 26, 2009)

I stand corrected, done a bit of searching and there are 3 vets left Frank Buckles an ambulance driver, John Babcock who was still in training at the end of the war Claude Choules a sailor who wittnessed the German fleet scuttling at Scapper

So Harry was the last man to fight on the western front in the trenches not the last serviceman


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, may they never be forgotten! It is just terrible that all these memories will soon be gone. Terrible!


----------



## Negative Creep (Jul 26, 2009)

What once was memory passes into history.......But RIP Harry, seems amazing that you look at all those old WW1 photos and know every last man is no longer with us. However unlike say the Napoleonic wars we have a great deal of information from the ordinary soldier as well as countless pictures, films etc. So I don't think it will ever be forgotten or pass into myth in quite the same way


----------



## trackend (Jul 26, 2009)

Heres Harry speaking at Pachendale 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7peTBVprtY_ and one of his transcribed recollections read by Paul McGann


----------



## rochie (Jul 26, 2009)

rest in peace Harry Patch


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 27, 2009)

Another era comes to a close.  Rest well, Mr. Patch.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 27, 2009)

RIP Mr. Patch


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2009)

RIP


----------



## trackend (Aug 7, 2009)

Harrys funeral BBC NEWS | UK | England | Last Post salute for WWI veteran
He asked that there was troops representing all sides at his funerel as he was a great believer in reconsiliation


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link Trackend.


Wheels


----------



## knife (Jan 21, 2010)

111 years old ...wow 

R.I.P


----------



## jamierd (Jan 21, 2010)

claude choules if i am not mistaken also has the distinction of being the only ww1 veteran to have served in both world wars in 2 different navies as he joined the australian navy before the second world war and remained in service until 1956 i believe he is also the only remaining seaman of all nations left living


----------

